# NM-B Install On HVAC



## KULTULZ (Oct 24, 2016)

Is NM-B open run not within conduit approved within the NEC? 

Is it supposed to be shielded in any fashion...


----------



## Kabris (Oct 24, 2016)

The outer sheathing of the conductors is considered a raceway according to the NEC. This is fine as long as the cable is not subject to physical damage.


----------



## Kabris (Oct 24, 2016)

The cable is strapped appropriately and appears to meet Code.


----------

